# Empusa pennata



## ellroy (Nov 18, 2005)

Just seen a cool pics of a pair of Empusa pennata.....is this species ever available in the hobby? Anyone kept or keeping it?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Christian (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi.

This species is relatively frequent among European breeders, cause many people collect them in their holidays. However, most people do not effectively breed them successfully for generations, as the older larvae need a more or less severe diapause in the winter months. I have a new bunch of larvae, let's see if I will be successfull next year. 8)

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Jesse (Nov 18, 2005)

Christian, do you know how low of temperature the larvae/nymphs are capable of surviving during diapause?


----------



## Christian (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi.

That depends on where the stock is from. More northern stocks support temps at low as almost 0°C, and unfortunately seem to require 0-12°C. Southern stocks (S-Spain, N-Africa) seem to do well (it's not quite sure) with about 12-18°. Stocks from other locations seem to be inbetween. There is still not known sufficiently how exactly the temps have to be regulated during diapause. Often the problems do not arise during winter, but later, when they are "reactivated" (molting problems, unknown deaths), if the larvae are kept too cold or too warm during diapause.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## ellroy (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Christian,

Forgive my ignorance, does diapause occur during the nymph stage or for the ootheca? Like hibernation/brumation?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Christian (Nov 18, 2005)

In _Empusa pennata_ (W-Mediterranean), the cold period is spent in the larval stage (usually subadult). That's why they do not occur in regions with longer regular frosts.

_Empusa fasciata_ (E-Mediterranean) may overwinter as adults, but usually they do it also as larva.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## tim (Nov 19, 2005)

I've found young empusid nymphs in Madrid, in late spring from what I remember; and the winters can get quite cold there. I couldn't find out what species they were though.

Tim


----------



## francisco (Nov 28, 2005)

Hello all,

Christian, how would you keep the ooths? Do you cool them off during winter? How hot do you keep them to hatch properly?

thanks

FT


----------



## Christian (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi.

The ooths do not overwinter, but are laid between June and August. So they do not need a colder period, the larvae hatch after about 2-4 weeks. If you got ooths now you certainly forgot to overwinter the older larvae. This is not favorable for breeding, but may be ok once. Try to give the next generation a cooler period when they are subadult, though.

Regards,

Christian


----------

